# Bonding/grounding



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I am ignorant of electrical theory. The bonding or grounding of copper piping systems seems to have evolved at the electrical code level.
I read one ground rod and bond the copper, also read 2 ground rods...I am suspicious of wires attatched to plumbing and have seen slight "sizzles" because I dont know which term to use( current or voltage etc) do damage to copper. I have a house less than 10 yrs where the cold in the ground is taking a hit....
Question is...what is current code for a copper water system with a pvc main to the house....AND THERE IS NO WAY I WILL ASK THIS ON THAT OTHER FORUM.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I my area the inspector said any house plumbed entirely of copper needs to be bonded. Polly, pvc, cpvc, pex does not. It dont matter what the incoming service is. As far as the panel goes, 1 rode per 100 amp is needed. So, a 100 amp servive needs 1 rod, 200 amp needs 2 rods. The rods must be 6' OC and connected to the panel box with an uncut wire. In other words, you come out the box to rod 1, use a clamp and run the same piece to rod 2. Bonding the copper line is running a continuis 10 guage wire from the closest copper line to the panel box


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I had to use a #6 wire to bond my cold copper water pipe I think.....Its not a #10 here I do know that!
It had to be connected under the closest fixture,yet still visible for inspection,meaning it has to connect to the copper OUTSIDE the wall. I believe the code says if you have more than 20' of buried copper it must be bonded. Its been a while since I've talked about it with an electrician in person.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

stillaround said:


> I am ignorant of electrical theory. The bonding or grounding of copper piping systems seems to have evolved at the electrical code level.
> I read one ground rod and bond the copper, also read 2 ground rods...I am suspicious of wires attatched to plumbing and have seen slight "sizzles" because I dont know which term to use( current or voltage etc) do damage to copper. I have a house less than 10 yrs where the cold in the ground is taking a hit....
> Question is...what is current code for a copper water system with a pvc main to the house....AND THERE IS NO WAY I WILL ASK THIS ON THAT OTHER FORUM.


Somthings causing that "objectional" voltage...then this voltage is attacking the copper pipe. You hafta find the cause. I would call an experienced electrician and have them come out and find the source or make other arrangements BEFORE you repipe the house,if you do repipe it. Some people call it "stray" voltage. If the problem is not in the main panels or it grounds it seems like you could track the offending light fixture or appliance by turning the light fixtures off or unplugging the appliances one at a time untill you can make the problem come and go as you reconnect the appliance or turn the light fixture on and off. I'm far from an electrician and have never claimed to be one so take my thoughts with a grain of salt. I have had stray voltage come TO a house.....not caused by anything being wrong with or in the house. Electricity is some F'd up stuff....very very dangerous.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Somthings causing that "objectional" voltage...then this voltage is attacking the copper pipe. You hafta find the cause. I would call an experienced electrician and have them come out and find the source or make other arrangements BEFORE you repipe the house,if you do repipe it. Some people call it "stray" voltage. If the problem is not in the main panels or it grounds it seems like you could track the offending light fixture or appliance by turning the light fixtures off or unplugging the appliances one at a time untill you can make the problem come and go as you reconnect the appliance or turn the light fixture on and off. I'm far from an electrician and have never claimed to be one so take my thoughts with a grain of salt. I have had stray voltage come TO a house.....not caused by anything being wrong with or in the house. Electricity is some F'd up stuff....very very dangerous.


 Totally agree. I laughed because I havent yet heard it put that way believe it or not. Ive felt the ground(soil) charged before at other places and because copper was being aggressively attacked I was sure it wasnt just me "feeling something". I agree on calling an electrician also--no point in straining my brain ..dont even know enough to be dangerous..I might keep it that way.


----------

